# Are Staurogyne repens a good low light carpeting plant?



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

Are Staurogyne repens a good low light carpeting plant? 

I have failed at every carpeting plant I have ever tried. 

Maybe its because I don't use C02 injection or perhaps my lights are not strong enough. I'm not sure. 

Do you think Staurogyne repens ( or maybe something else) might be a good carpeting plant for low light and no C02 injection settings? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

SpaceLord said:


> Are Staurogyne repens a good low light carpeting plant?
> 
> I have failed at every carpeting plant I have ever tried.
> 
> ...


Dwarf sag is good.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

I think yes with the note that they will take forever to grow in lower light. My work tank is low to medium light, and I brought my S. Repens home because of how slowly they grew. I'm growing them out more in my home tank, and then I'll take them back to work once I have the amount I want 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

Have u ever tried dwarf hairgrass? I had tried with low light (read 2500lux with my Android) without co2. They will survive just find but spreading very slow. 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

You can give it a go but dwarf sag is probably your best bet.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

John Wong said:


> Have u ever tried dwarf hairgrass? I had tried with low light (read 2500lux with my Android) without co2. They will survive just find but spreading very slow.
> 
> Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk



Yes, and I think it failed. I actually purchased it twice and both cases it has failed. I don't know if its the eco-complete, lighting, C02 levels, etc. but the dwarf hairgrass, dwarf baby tears and every other carpeting plant has always failed in my tank. I would prefer something with smaller leaves or more grass like but nothing seem like it would work. 

To me the Staurogyne repens seem like more of a broad leaf then what is normally considered good for a carpet plant. To be honest I was surprised this was even considered to be a carpet plant however maybe for that reason it can survive with less light then what is normally required for the small leave carpet plants.


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

Downoi

Flogrown


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

SpaceLord said:


> Yes, and I think it failed. I actually purchased it twice and both cases it has failed. I don't know if its the eco-complete, lighting, C02 levels, etc. but the dwarf hairgrass, dwarf baby tears and every other carpeting plant has always failed in my tank. I would prefer something with smaller leaves or more grass like but nothing seem like it would work.
> 
> To me the Staurogyne repens seem like more of a broad leaf then what is normally considered good for a carpet plant. To be honest I was surprised this was even considered to be a carpet plant however maybe for that reason it can survive with less light then what is normally required for the small leave carpet plants.


Dwarf hairgrass may not survive without co2 IF they are in emersed form when planted. They just don't have enough food to grow submersed form. Try to get submersed form. Once I had a worst bga outbreak and the only plant survived is dwarf hairgrass.In my tank with co2 and medium light i guess ( 4000 Lux )stauro grow just fine and almost 5 times in mass after half year. However under lower light they might grow tall instead of compact growth. 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

First of all, dwarf hairgrass does not need pressurized CO2 if you are using substrate that either a) contains a good reserve of fish mulm or b) contains dirt. 

Hairgrass is a much hardier plant than s. repens. S. repens is also rather expensive. If you're having trouble with hairgrass, I would not bother with s. repens. 


What kind of substrate are you using? If laterite, dwarf sag, moneywort, and other low tech carpeting plants (google or search forums for list of acceptable low tech carpeting plants) will work. I might be wrong about this, but I do not believe it is possible to have a successful, nice looking carpet with completely inert substrate and no CO2. If you had dirt, you would have even more options.

I would not be discouraged by the failure of the baby tears. With no artificial/natural source of carbon in your tank, that was pretty much a hopeless endeavor.


----------



## Mr. Bean (Jul 10, 2016)

Check out this site for great info on any and all aquarium plants... Make your aquarium a success - Tropica Aquarium Plants

Unfortunately, this great Dutch company has limited outlets in the States, but still the site is a great resource. Repens is fine in lower light/Co2 conditions.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

Mr. Bean said:


> Check out this site for great info on any and all aquarium plants... Make your aquarium a success - Tropica Aquarium Plants
> 
> Unfortunately, this great Dutch company has limited outlets in the States, but still the site is a great resource. Repens is fine in lower light/Co2 conditions.


Thank you for the website. This is where I have learned about a lot of aquarium plants. I really like their website, information and packaging/marketing. Very easy to understand. I wish Petco, Petsmart, Thatfishplace or other major player would pick these guys up or even they would sell directly or via Ebay/Amazon. As it stands, I can't order from them but they do have great information on their website. 

Looks like their only location in Florida is Gainesville which is very far away from Coral Gables/South Miami area. 

Thanks.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

Bananableps said:


> First of all, dwarf hairgrass does not need pressurized CO2 if you are using substrate that either a) contains a good reserve of fish mulm or b) contains dirt.
> 
> Hairgrass is a much hardier plant than s. repens. S. repens is also rather expensive. If you're having trouble with hairgrass, I would not bother with s. repens.
> 
> ...


I have eco-complete. 

Tropical said the the requirements are low for these plants however they also say the same about dwarf hairgrass. 

Staurogyne repens - Tropica Aquarium Plants


Would a broad leaf be better at getting light then something small or narrow such as hairgrass or dwarf baby tears? 

Thanks.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

SpaceLord said:


> I have eco-complete.
> 
> Tropical said the the requirements are low for these plants however they also say the same about dwarf hairgrass.
> 
> ...


s. repens has low requirements, but not as low as hairgrass. 

Large leaf plants are not always easier. There are other factors to consider. For example, some aquarium plants are difficult to care for, not because of their leaf size, but because they are not truly aquatic to begin with. 

I'm not sure why eco complete isn't able to sustain hairgrass. How old is your tank? Sometimes it's easier to get plants going after a tank has aged and accumulated some fish waste.

What plants _do_ grow in your tank?


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

Bananableps said:


> s. repens has low requirements, but not as low as hairgrass.
> 
> Large leaf plants are not always easier. There are other factors to consider. For example, some aquarium plants are difficult to care for, not because of their leaf size, but because they are not truly aquatic to begin with.
> 
> ...


Tanks are about 1 year old at this point however I got the hair grass when the tanks were maybe 2 months old. 

One think I have noticed is that I think I did not have enough water flow so I purchased a 500 GPH Odyssea filter for my 75 tank and I noticed the water is clearer, plants are cleaner and the Marsilea plants seem to be growing a little for the first time. Maybe it was a water flow issue? I don't really dose any fertilizers except for Iron once in a while. 

I'm not sure what plants I have not but I have purchased these plants in the past for all my tanks. I left for 2 months and after I cleaned up my aquarium I was left with only a fraction of plants that I started with. Between all planted tanks: 75 gallon, 55 gallon 10 gallon betta: 

Anubias nana[censored]
Assorted Anubias
Tropical Fern
Java Fern
Green Rotala
Moss Ball
Dwarf Baby Tears
Anubias NANGI
JAVA Moss
Banana plant
Golden Jenny
Red Ludwigia
Ammannia
Argentine Sword
Betta plant
Anacharis Bunch
Moneywort
Eleocharis Parvula (Hairgrass)
Lutea
Crypt Parva
Glossostigma
Cabomba 
red Cabomba 
BACOPA CAROLINIANA ?????
Red Temple 
Microswords

Rotala rotundifolia
Pogostemon erectus
golden nesaea
assorted swords
Ludwigia palustris 
Heteranthera zosterifolia (Star Grass) -
Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form' 
Bacopa 'Compact' (monnieri from Tropica) 
Limnophila sp. 'Wavy'
Rotala sp. 'Singapore'
Rotala sp. 'Colorata'
Bacopa australis
Sagitaria subulata (the larger dwarf Sag.) 
Vallisneria sp. 'Leopard' 
Marsilea crenata 
Marsilea minuta 
Hemianthus glomeratus
Helanthium bolivianum
Helanthium bolivianum 
Ludwigia sp. 'Atlantis'
Ludwigia arcuata -
Mayaca sp. 'Santarem Red'
Ludwigia repens
Ludwigia brevipes
Lindernia rotundifolia
Bacopa salzmannii
Bacopa lanigera
Ammannia pedicellata
Bacopa Carolinia
Ludwigia Repens
Rotala Rotofundia
Vals
[censored]blyxa japonica
Hydrocotyle japan
rotala green 
ludwegia red
hornwort


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

SpaceLord said:


> [crazy long list of plants]


0.o



huh.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

Bananableps said:


> 0.o
> 
> 
> 
> huh.


You asked which plants I have. 

Probably better if I showed you picture since I have no idea what is in my tank now. I think most of these plants did not make it. 

Anyway, bottom line is I need a carpeting plant that is low tech. Any suggestions in addition to dwarf hairgrass. 

Thanks.


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

SpaceLord said:


> You asked which plants I have.
> 
> Probably better if I showed you picture since I have no idea what is in my tank now. I think most of these plants did not make it.
> 
> ...


Remember to get submersed form of dwarf hairgrass 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

SpaceLord said:


> Yes, and I think it failed. I actually purchased it twice and both cases it has failed. I don't know if its the eco-complete, lighting, C02 levels, etc. but the dwarf hairgrass, dwarf baby tears and every other carpeting plant has always failed in my tank. I would prefer something with smaller leaves or more grass like but nothing seem like it would work.
> 
> To me the Staurogyne repens seem like more of a broad leaf then what is normally considered good for a carpet plant. To be honest I was surprised this was even considered to be a carpet plant however maybe for that reason it can survive with less light then what is normally required for the small leave carpet plants.


Have you tried Monte carlos?


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

Krispyplants said:


> Have you tried Monte carlos?


Yeah but it was a small piece. Do you think it has more change to survive if it was like a 2X2 Carpet vs a small piece?


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

SpaceLord said:


> Yeah but it was a small piece. Do you think it has more change to survive if it was like a 2X2 Carpet vs a small piece?


The more you have of something the higher your chances of having it fully transition and grow in your tank, yes... Monte Carlos is imo the easiest low growing carpeting plant. You just got to keep it alive past the transition phase. Once it adapts to your water it'll grow on anything. Sponge filter, moss, rock etc.


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

Krispyplants said:


> The more you have of something the higher your chances of having it fully transition and grow in your tank, yes... Monte Carlos is imo the easiest low growing carpeting plant. You just got to keep it alive past the transition phase. Once it adapts to your water it'll grow on anything. Sponge filter, moss, rock etc.


How to plant Monte Carlo on rocks?? 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

John Wong said:


> How to plant Monte Carlo on rocks??
> 
> Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


You are suppose to plant on rocks or substrate?


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

SpaceLord said:


> You are suppose to plant on rocks or substrate?


Actually I just curious how they make hc or Monte Carlo just Look like grow out of rocks. Can I tie Monte Carlo to a drift wood and let it suspended in water column? ? If I'm not mistaken Monte Carlo can survive without co2? This one I ask for author .

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

I just ordered a bunch of S repens, myself, for the same reason - low light and no CO2. I found that for me in low light (almost medium), with no CO2, dwarf hairgrass (submersed) wasn't spreading at all, it was just surviving. I'll look at getting some dwarf sag if that fails to take, though.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

John Wong said:


> Actually I just curious how they make hc or Monte Carlo just Look like grow out of rocks. Can I tie Monte Carlo to a drift wood and let it suspended in water column? ? If I'm not mistaken Monte Carlo can survive without co2? This one I ask for author .
> 
> Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


You can glue it or tie it down. Usually the plant is very good at anchoring itself. When floating around it'll eventually find somewhere to attach to.

Bump:


SpaceLord said:


> You are suppose to plant on rocks or substrate?


The plant grows better planted in the substrate


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

ArchimedesTheDog said:


> I just ordered a bunch of S repens, myself, for the same reason - low light and no CO2. I found that for me in low light (almost medium), with no CO2, dwarf hairgrass (submersed) wasn't spreading at all, it was just surviving. I'll look at getting some dwarf sag if that fails to take, though.


Ya, agree with you, I my friends low light tank hairgrass just survive and spreading very slow. However she also didn't dose any form of carbon such as excel. 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Digitalfiend (Aug 29, 2014)

Before I put CO2 on my Mini M I planted some Monte Carlo just for fun and was surprised to see it growing and sending off runners. The growth was slow and not very compact - though it stayed lower than I expected. I've always had amazing success with s.repens with no CO2 when using Finnex Planted+ lights. What I found worked the best for me in those situations was to plant the entire clump from the Tropica 1-2-Grow container as a whole. I found that with low/medium light and no CO2, if you divide the plant into 1-2 stems it tends to grow a bit spindly/tall and doesn't always fill out that great; if you plant it as a clump it seems to stay bushy and full. At least that is what I found with low/medium light and no CO2.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Digitalfiend said:


> Before I put CO2 on my Mini M I planted some Monte Carlo just for fun and was surprised to see it growing and sending off runners. The growth was slow and not very compact - though it stayed lower than I expected. I've always had amazing success with s.repens with no CO2 when using Finnex Planted+ lights. What I found worked the best for me in those situations was to plant the entire clump from the Tropica 1-2-Grow container as a whole. I found that with low/medium light and no CO2, if you divide the plant into 1-2 stems it tends to grow a bit spindly/tall and doesn't always fill out that great; if you plant it as a clump it seems to stay bushy and full. At least that is what I found with low/medium light and no CO2.


I agree with this. I've applied this to pogostemon helferi before.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

ArchimedesTheDog said:


> I just ordered a bunch of S repens, myself, for the same reason - low light and no CO2. I found that for me in low light (almost medium), with no CO2, dwarf hairgrass (submersed) wasn't spreading at all, it was just surviving. I'll look at getting some dwarf sag if that fails to take, though.


The dwarf hairgrass just survived at first and did not spread or grow in anyway. It eventually disappeared. I tried to purchase it twice with the same result. Seem like its a higher demanding plant then the internet guides will let on. 

Maybe you can let us all know how your S. Repens turn out? I am very interested in getting some kind of carpeting plant going and the dwarf hairgrass is not going to cut it with my lighting and lack of C02. 

Thanks.


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

SpaceLord said:


> The dwarf hairgrass just survived at first and did not spread or grow in anyway. It eventually disappeared. I tried to purchase it twice with the same result. Seem like its a higher demanding plant then the internet guides will let on.
> 
> Maybe you can let us all know how your S. Repens turn out? I am very interested in getting some kind of carpeting plant going and the dwarf hairgrass is not going to cut it with my lighting and lack of C02.
> 
> Thanks.


well, at least it survive and spreading in mine, although very small. As I said before, emersed dwarf hair grass are harder to settle in. 
Emersed type have longer relatively rigid leaves. But since someone had success with Monte Carlo, you as well can give it a try. 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------

